# Powerbook 170 s'éteint tout seul



## Furo (2 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un vieux Powerbook 170 qui marchait nickel (en secteur, car sur ses modèles, la batterie interne ne fonctionne plus)
J'ai voulu installer complète le système avec les disquettes (système 7) puis d'un seul coup, ça commençait à déconner et il s'est éteint tout seul
Je l'ai redémarré, ça fonctionne, mais quelques minutes plus tard ça recommence
Et vu que ça fait ça durant l'installation, bah je dois recommencer, car le système ne s'est pas installer correctement
Comment faire pour régler ce problème ?


----------



## Furo (2 Novembre 2021)

Et quand j'essaye de réinstaller le système j'obtiens ça


----------



## Furo (2 Novembre 2021)

Problème résolu, suffisait du coup de supprimer le dossier systeme via l'utilitaire 2...


----------

